# new reel help



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm looking at buying a new spinning reel and I'm not sure which one out of the shimano symetre or Arenos. Please give a opinion


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

but yeah weve seen that one already.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

salticrak said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > show us your last fish with a date stamp babs


 :lol: Nice come back.

And yes some quality fish there nezevic.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

What he said


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks all for the replies. I will defently order a symetre soon


----------

